# I bought a Vaughan California Framer?



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

chewy said:


> The steel on that new hart stuff is like marshmallow.


Not so solid then ; )


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

JWilliams said:


> yeah i wish i had a titanium hammer as well. damn big azz steel hammer did a working on my elbows.


A 21 oz hammer like the Bostich framer is a real good hammer for up to 16 s. Doesn't vibrate much and you can pry with it. The Vaughn Steel Eagle's are excellent hammers also that don't wreck a guys hand, wrist or arm.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

chewy said:


> The steel on that new hart stuff is like marshmallow.


Yep, now made in china garbage. The rep did offer to provide me with another pos after I left a review on the HD website. No thanks.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> Yep, now made in china garbage. The rep did offer to provide me with another pos after I left a review on the HD website. No thanks.


I had a smooth face one for a month and it turned into a bad waffle face just from hitting dog bars and cold chisels.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Hart is now made in China????


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

StrongBuilding said:


> Hart is now made in China????


Yep purchased by tti


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

That's too bad. Well, that's a good reason to buy a Vaughn. . I wonder if the wood handle Estwing is made in the US.


----------



## daveo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pro framer said:


> Too much??? ; )


they all look like they havent been touched did you get a stiletto at the same time?



Jaws said:


> I dig the Tibone. My brother has a big 25 oz wood handled Estwing, and I like the way it hits too. Then I tried a buddys wood handled Stilleto, I like it better than the Tibone I think. 50/50 though, I think the Tibone hits harder.


as much as i love my 16oz wood handle i wish it was abit heaver 18 or 19oz in titanium would hit HARD, i asked stiletto if they ever plan to make a bigger one but they say no, the tibone hits harder, but after a friend got carpal tunnel the first day he had his ive been skeptical, granted that was before they change the design abit

i wonder what my machinist friend would charge to make me a custom head


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

daveo said:


> they all look like they havent been touched did you get a stiletto at the same time?
> 
> as much as i love my 16oz wood handle i wish it was abit heaver 18 or 19oz in titanium would hit HARD, i asked stiletto if they ever plan to make a bigger one but they say no, the tibone hits harder, but after a friend got carpal tunnel the first day he had his ive been skeptical, granted that was before they change the design abit
> 
> i wonder what my machinist friend would charge to make me a custom head


Yes a got a stiletto ti but was to soft for me now a have the calli framer 19 oz and its just perfect, all the other hammers a have are for sale! = )


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

It's hard to beat a 19-22 oz California framer for general framing. 
I had my wife get a 14 or 16 oz Stilleto to help me when I needed her to. . 
I found it buzzed my hand bad if I used it to drive a 16 or 20 hdg. 
We were nailing the rim joist/ rub plank on a float dock. A wake hit the float as she was driving a 16 in. She almost lost her balance and the handle hit lumber. To the best of my knowledge that hammer is still under that dock. I gut her a 16 oz Daluge which she likes better. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

That advertising about a 16 oz hammer hitting like a 28 oz may work driving 8 s but it sure don't when driving 16 s or 20 s


----------



## Pro framer (Feb 24, 2012)

StrongBuilding said:


> That advertising about a 16 oz hammer hitting like a 28 oz may work driving 8 s but it sure don't when driving 16 s or 20 s


True!!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

StrongBuilding said:


> That advertising about a 16 oz hammer hitting like a 28 oz may work driving 8 s but it sure don't when driving 16 s or 20 s


15 oz titanium nailing 16's commons (not sinkers)


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

The vid came up as an error. Couldn't open it.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

StrongBuilding said:


> The vid came up as an error. Couldn't open it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiaNGTrG8bA

Direct link work better?


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes. Thanks. ! 
I may try one. But that's a lot of $$$ for a hammer. And I already have a lot of sweet hammers. 
It does look like a good hammer for when a guy is gun nailing. Which is prolly their best use. The other thing is total hammer weight. My 19 oz Vaughn only weighs around 20-21 oz total weight.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I never buy Stiletto gear from stores. I check ebay a few times a week. My 14 oz Tibone I got for less than half price, and that 15 oz one in the video I got at about 40% off retail. That was at the time I bought them, they have gone down since then.

EDIT:

This says shipping weight is 2 pounds. I don't do well in imperial, is that around 32 oz?

http://www.amazon.com/Stiletto-TB15MC-15-Ounce-Titanium-Milled-Face/dp/B00079R1YM

I used to swing a 22 oz Estwing, and this says shipping weight is 4 pounds

http://www.amazon.com/Estwing-E3-22SM-22-Ounce-Framing-Hammer/dp/B008VPYXVI/ref=sr_1_17?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1368645481&sr=1-17&keywords=estwing+hammer


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

StrongBuilding said:


> Yes. Thanks. !
> I may try one. But that's a lot of $$$ for a hammer. And I already have a lot of sweet hammers.
> It does look like a good hammer for when a guy is gun nailing. Which is prolly their best use. The other thing is total hammer weight. My 19 oz Vaughn only weighs around 20-21 oz total weight.


Wait for the trade shows in your area.

The original stiletto I bought is a original 16, with a straight wood handle that I got for $65, back in the day, that I ordered directly from Stiletto.

I picked up the 12 oz remodeler for about $70, at the AWFS in Vegas, in 2007, along with 16oz wooden handled ones for the crew for $50 a piece.


----------



## nthan (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry to bump this thread, but I recently bought a 23oz straight handle Cali Framer and it's awesome. 

I normally use a 20oz Estwing (common around these parts) and wanted to switch it up a bit and see what all the fuss was regarding framing hammers. I much prefer the wooden handle, albeit being fairly long, but from light taps to thunderous clouts, it stands the test.

I do loft conversions and whilst we don't particularly 'frame' over here in England, this hammer is great for all the first fix carpentry. I do come across some tight spots and the handle length restricts me a bit, but it's a joy to swing this thing.
My 20oz Estwing feels heavier for some reason, seems I've gotten used to the weight balance already.

I wanted a Dalluge 2110 but I can't seem to find a supplier here in the UK which sucks.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

The Vaughan 23oz ax handle is one of my ATF hammers! They now make it with a fiberglass handle and that one is the tits!


----------

